# Ajaaahhh!!! ... Lima, asì te querìa ver ... ;)



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos, bueno estos ùltimos dìas estuve recorriendo las calles de nuestro Capitalino Centro Històrico, y pues ... ayer y hoy tomè fotos (para variar) ... veràn de todo un poco. Empecemos!!!

Mi recorrido tomò de punto de partida las calles cerca al Conjunto de San Francisco, veràn la nueva cara de la Casa del Balcòn Eclèctico:



















Casona de las 13 puertas, por fin le cambiaron de color a la fachada ... ya era hora, definitivamente luce mejor:





































Siguiendo mi camino, ahora vemos los exteriores de la Casona de la Escuela de Bellas Artes, como pueden ver ... hay una protesta de parte de los alumnos y pues ... la razòn: 

Las instalaciones donde estudian deben ser urgentemente recuperadas, ya que estan muy deterioradas:



















Incursiòn artìstica en la fachada de la casona frente a Bellas Artes:










Seguimos de largo, ahora vemos que le han dado una pintadita a esta pequeña iglesia ubicada en La Plazuela de La Buena Muerte .... pero ese azul .... hno: :










Ahora La Iglesia de Trinitarias, parte lateral ... antes de que se vea ..... peor :



















Se habràn preguntado el por què de mi anterior comentario .... pues por esto hno: :










Regresamos a la incursiòn urbana frente a Bellas Artes:





































Ahora algo ... de la casona de Bellas Artes:



















:cheers:​
PD: El viernes estuvo nublado y no ayudò mucho ... pero tratè de sacar las mejores fotos que pude.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

esta cheberes las fotos.....

pero creo que el color del cambio no es el indicado..... me gustaba mas antes.....


----------



## Manerok'r (Oct 4, 2008)

Chevere las fotos, pero ese cielo da pena hno:


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

hno: Dios mío qué le están haciendo a esa iglesia!! Horror!! hno: 

_"La historia del arte es la historia de la sociedad... si el arte crece el Perú también"_ ... singular esa protesta de los artistas, espero que sus reclamos sean atendidos.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ahora La Iglesia de Trinitarias, parte lateral ... antes de que se vea ..... peor :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh....nohno: :bash:hno::nuts:


Inkandrew9 said:


> Seguimos de largo, ahora vemos que le han dado una pintadita a esta pequeña iglesia ubicada en La Plazuela de La Buena Muerte .... pero ese azul .... hno: :


pero k falta de gusto......


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que pasa en Lima con los colores en las edificaciones antiguas!!!!! :gaah: :gaah:.... falta darle unas clases a esos "restauradores"..... hno:

Gracias por el thread Andres.... me gusto bastante.... kay:


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Seguro son daltónicos y creen que la están haciendo linda. La casona de las 13 puert6as sí se ve muy bien.

Gracias por las fotos, Inkandrew... espero las otras.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

La de la iglesia de las Trinitarias me parece mejor ahora, ese rojo oscuro no se ve mal, el otro color estaba muy muerto. Ahora el de la otra iglesia de las cupulas azules....concuerdo en que ese azul chillon es demasiado, y se veria mejor con el color lucuma que tenia.

La casa de las 13 puertas creo que se veia mejor con el azul...ese celeste como que no combina muy bien con la madereria. 
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Uy!! inkadrew-kun!  descubriste a Lima que por fin se destapa jeje !! :lol:





muy buenas fotos... aunque no me gusta que rayen iglesias y monumentos... pero en fin...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Está chévere el thread. 









Cómo van a pintar los detalles de piedra de ese espantoso color? Qué les pasa a los de la Municipalidad de Lima? Qué estúpidos, qué bestias!

La responsable es Flor de María Valladolid, una dizque arquitecta que de restauraciones y centros históricos no sabe absolutamente nada. Basta darle una miradita a su curriculum vitae para darse cuenta de ese detalle. Castañeda obviamente también tiene la culpa al dejarla hacer lo que le da la gana. Por qué no aprenden de las restauraciones en el Cusco y en Arequipa?

Tremendo par de imbéciles, los ODIO!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no hagas bilis Bruno... :lol::lol:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

interesante tu thread inkandrIU*
me gusto aquella obra del artista q sigue pintando al peru,apesar de ser jalado por esa rataza(romulo?).
despues....sobre de los colores de la iglesia..bueno, ya lo dijeron...
ahora esas muestras "artisticas" en la fachada de la casona de bellas artes,,me parecen de mal gusto........unas parecen graffiti,otras mas artisticas y otras parecen sacadas del semanario "chesu" ....como fuese, no se ve bien..denota desorden ,caos ,atropello.... pobre casona, la usan como lienzo .
gracias

* "en fin-boy"


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Chris_ALOR said:


> no hagas bilis Bruno... :lol::lol:


Imaginate que decidieran pintar los detalles de la compañia arequipeña de rojo, y la torre de Santo Domingo pintada de amarillo con azul.
Dime si no harias bilis?
En verdad da ganas de fusilarlos, Trinitarias era una de las pocas iglesias limeñas, aunque sucia, que mantenia un color aceptable, claro, por dentro la conservacion no es ideal, pero si debo acotar algo, que mientras el municipio gasta en pinturas huachafas, no invierte en Santa Clara que se esta cayendo a pedazos, esta en EMERGENCIA!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Imanol said:


> *Imaginate que decidieran pintar los detalles de la compañia arequipeña de rojo, y la torre de Santo Domingo pintada de amarillo con azul.*
> Dime si no harias bilis?
> En verdad da ganas de fusilarlos, Trinitarias era una de las pocas iglesias limeñas, aunque sucia, que mantenia un color aceptable, claro, por dentro la conservacion no es ideal, pero si debo acotar algo, que mientras el municipio gasta en pinturas huachafas, no invierte en Santa Clara que se esta cayendo a pedazos, esta en EMERGENCIA!


Me encadenaba a las Iglesias antes que las empiezan a pintar.......


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Si pz XD, yo estoy a punto de encadenarme a una, pero no precisamente por pinturas


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Andrés, buen thread!! una lástima esos restauradores!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ajjjjj... uke:

POR QUEEEE???


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Manerok'r said:


> Chevere las fotos, pero ese cielo da pena hno:


A mi no me importa tanto el cielo si la ciudad es bonita. En cambio hay ciudades con cielo azul pero muy descuidadas.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrés, qué buen thread...me gusta cómo van las restauraciones, pero coincido con muchos foristas que los colores elegidos dejan mucho que desear. Esos experimentos con los colores está bien para construcciones modernas, pero no para las iglesias históricas, mejor determinar cuál fue su color original y pintarlas tal cual. Y sobre Bellas Artes, realmente lamentable que hasta ahora no reparen los daños del terremoto, no culpo a los pobres estudiantes por protestar. Finalmente, se ve que el arte grafitti está presente por toda Lima. 

¡Saludos, gracias por las fotos! :cheers:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Andrés, gracias por compartir tus fotos, tan interesantes, tan lejanas del circuito tradicional del centro histórico (al menos para mí) y bueno, qué decir de esos colorcitos....si ya lo han dicho todo. Sólo en Lima.
¿Y qué pasa con el color del cielo? Al contrario, es bueno, porque así el sol no pasa.

¿Hasta cuándo se va a tener que ver esas "restauraciones" huachafonas???


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buen hilo, espero más. Los grafittis no me gustaron para nada, aunque ya hacen parte del escenario urbano de toda ciudad. Buenas fotos y gracias por mostrarlas


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sinceramente, gracias a todos x sus comentarios:

Eden, Manerok'r, Dannyhighrise, Yvan, ClauDia, Christian, Tiger_Army, Ekeko, Nekun 20, J Block, Tigrillo, Manuel, Jack, Roberto, Sebvill, Akane, LAST Y Carlos.

Creo que La Casona de las 13 puertas se ve mejor con sol, pero de hecho fue un gran acierto verla asi. Concuerdo con Manuel, ponte en nuestros zapatos Christian .... a mi me diò una sensaciòn de impotencia ... ver como "renuevan" la Estaciòn de Desamparados, Sto Domingo, Trinitarias, La Buena Muerte, Cocharcas ... osea "no hay forma" ...XD ... de veras, parece que tuvieran acerrìn en la cabeza, J Block ... poco a poco estoy empezando a odiar mas a Flor de Marìa Valladolid hno: .

Tigrillo, la incursiòn urbana es frente a la Casona de Bellas Artes, osea en una de las casonas de Sn Marcos (a mi me gusta el grafiti del camaleòn) ... aunque claro ... tambien pienso en que no se deberìa atentar pintando la propiedad privada y menos nuestro patrimonio.

Akane, tienes razòn ... yo me pregunto ... es tan dificil retirar un poco de capas y chekar el color original??? .... o en el mejor de los casos ... tener tino para elegir un color??? ... al parecer en este caso ya tenemos la respuesta .... y pues pronto pondrè fotos de ... ta ta ta tan ...XD

Luis Àngel, a mi me gusta pasear por El Centro cada vez que puedo, y claro ... el cielo nublado ayuda mucho para no sofocarse ... pero para tomar fotos prefiero que el cielo este ago despejado.

Salu2 a todos :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Seguimos ...*

Y pues seguì caminando hasta llegar al Arco de la Calle Capòn:





































Ponme tu sueldito aca, ponme tu sueldito aca .... XD .... El BBVA:



















Scotiabank:



















Una Galerìa donde siempre voy con mi papà y hermana a hacer compras ... me gusta el olor a incienzo que se puede respirar dentro.










Inscripciòn, no se que dirà:










Chifa!!!










Otro Chifa 










Mobiliario:



















Te invito un chifita y luego alguito mas ... XD ... El BCP:










La Calle, por cierto justo cuando tomè esta foto pasò una delegaciòn china (claro que no les tomè foto a ellos):










Mas Chifa!!!










Edificio Hoyos:










Otro Chifaaa!!!










Regresando, una mirada al piso:










Mi signo Chino, El Tigre:










El Dragòn:










Y por ùltimo:










:cheers:​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos de la calle Capón! Definitivamente no se puede imitar al barrio chino original.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Barrio Chino luce bien chévere, me gusta el color de la portada china.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos andrés, ya me provocó un chifita


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

pucha no veo ni una foto!!!!
aparecen xxxxx


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Una "incursión artística" sobre la pobre fachada de una casa histórica????? Fatal !

Muy chevere el thread inkandrew, todo un recorrido ! Veo que estan pintando las iglesias y todas (o al menos algunas) las antiguas casas del centro...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Excelente recorrido!! :yes: No he pasado hasta ahora por la Calle Capón, ahora será motivo para invitarle un chifita a una flaka :colgate:... *y luego alguito más* :rofl::rofl:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvrs las imagenes inkadrew.. las primeras se ve q al menos hay un cuidado por la edificaciones.. aunque el color no es el mejor

la calle capon como q necesita una homogenizarse más.. como pintar las casa de un tono similar.. habia un chifa alli q tenia escaleras electricas... no recuerdo el nombre pero era buenazo jajaja


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias por el antojo a min-pao y siu-may..."enfin boy"
apesar q la zona a mejorado muchisimo, tiene para seguir progresando..trantando de buscar cierta uniformidad entre los locales..evitando tambien las gigantografias y seria bueno q modernizen el mercado central.

debido al volumen de gente q transita por ahi (jamas he visto vacia esa area)....esa zona alrededor del mercado y capon deberia ser peatonal....y hacer q estos paseos conecten al congreso y el museo de la inquisicion*


*(la prox ves q vayas por ahi, te recomiendo visites este lugar, la entrada es barata y es interesante si te gusta la historia y si eres sadico jejeje)


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

papiriqui said:


> gracias por el antojo a min-pao y siu-may..."enfin boy"
> apesar q la zona a mejorado muchisimo, tiene para seguir progresando..trantando de buscar cierta uniformidad entre los locales..evitando tambien las gigantografias y seria bueno q modernizen el mercado central.
> 
> debido al volumen de gente q transita por ahi (jamas he visto vacia esa area)....esa zona alrededor del mercado y capon deberia ser peatonal....y hacer q estos paseos conecten al congreso y el museo de la inquisicion*
> ...


Concuerdo contigo desde lo del min-pao.... hasta en lo de hacer el paso hacia el museo de la inquisiciòn y el congreso.

Buenas las fotos... justo a la izquierda del portòn que pones se mantiene el local donde venden las empanadas que me fascinan!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo creo que Paruro debería ser un paseo peatonal al igual que Capón.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

*por si acaso aclarando...jeje*



Vane de Rosas said:


> Concuerdo contigo desde lo del min-pao.... hasta en lo de hacer el paso hacia el museo de la inquisiciòn y el congreso.


antes q me manden a la hoguera..del banneo
lo de "sadico", fue en broma por eso el "je je"..
a mi tambien me afecto mucho ,los castigos q impartia la santa inquisicion en esa epoca,,fue terrible como torturaban a estas personas solo por el hecho de pensar distinto.....y jamas hubieron disculpas publicas por estos atentados ..por eso tengo ciertas diferencias con el catolicismo.

sorry por el off


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

J Block said:


> Yo creo que Paruro debería ser un paseo peatonal al igual que Capón.


^^^^ De acuerdo, del centro de Lima no hay otra calle además de Capón donde la presencia China sea más fuerte que el histórico jirón Paruro.....a la altura de la esquina con Capón 2 cuadras por abajo y por arriba esta llena de chifas y comercxios de la comunidad china a las cuales les vendría muy bien una peatonal como la que hay en Capón....


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

verdad, recuerdo q uno camina por una estrecha vereda en paruro ya casi caminando (cayendote) por la pista,, esquivando a los vendedores y gente q viene en sentido contrario


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

el barrio chino se ve genial, pero no me gusta el jr .paruro.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Tanta crueldad, Andrés, no me imaginaba...me has dejado antojada al igual que Papiriqui y Vane, qué malo. :lol: Como dice nuestra moderadora, ahí en la parte izquierda inferior de los portones ha salido la tienda donde venden pato asado y los mejores antojitos chinos de Lima. Es una familia que están ahí de hace aaaaños, los min pao salados gigantes los hacen como en ningún otro lugar, aquí en los EEUU tampoco he encontrado nada que se les asemeje. Me hubieses avisado y te habría pedido unas tomas del interior (o quizá cuando vayas de nuevo por ahí, ¿sí? ).

Ah, estaba pensando en eso de incrementar los paseos peatonales por la zona, pero a lo mejor no sería conveniente por la cercanía al Mercado Central, y el constante flujo vehicular, entre abastecedores y consumidores, el tráfico de por sí está fatal por la zona...

¿Y qué otras fotos piensas poner??? Ahora sí que me has intrigado, qué será será... :dunno: Esperaré con paciencia... 

¡Saludos! :cheers:

Me encanta la vitalidad del barrio chino y el mercado central, ¡qué recuerdos!


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

uke: Pero que BESTIAS!, esas ¿restauraciones? hno:hno: 

El barrio chino se ve bien, buenas fotos.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Que mal gusto para combinar colores, mejor solo le hubieran sacado el polvo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La verdad que hay muuuuuucha pintura de colores "llamativos" en el municipio de Lima...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x la visita David, JT y Vane ... y pues sigamos con mas :colgate:

Llegando a la Av. Abancay:

Altorelieves, a ver si adivinan el edificio al cual pertenecen ...














































Ahora entrando al Barrio Chino:





































Vao ahora por el centro:



















Jr de La Uniòn, Casa O'Higgins y la expo de Mario Vargas Llosa:



















Interior de La Iglesia de La Merced:

Nacimiento:



















Azulejos:










Una mirada hacia arriba:



















Restaurando:










Una imàgen que no necesita descripciòn:








PD: David, bueno no tengo la certeza de que esa casona en Breña sea un chifa, vagamente recuerdo que cuando estudiaba por ahi, una vez vi un cartel .... mmmm no se ... quièn sabe si me confundì, por su decorado exterior, que a simple vista parece que fuera de un chifa.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Andrés, muy buenos los altorelieves! Esa exposición de Vragas Llosa estará en añ Feria del Libro de Trujillo!!!! Alucinante el nacimiento, que colorido!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Si no me equivoco son del Ministerio Público ex edificio del Minsiterio de Educación en sus primeros pisos. Los edificios recuperados han quedado excelentes!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Altorelieves, a ver si adivinan el edificio al cual pertenecen ...​


es del edificio que esta en la esquina de Cuzco con Abancay... Ministerio Publico?? no recuerdo que es! pero estoy segura que es ese edificio.

ah y la casa de la av Bolivia no es chifa.. es una casa con decoracion china nada mas.. al menos nunca vi el letrero de chifa, y siempre la he visto cerrada.

Chimuchik: Que bueno que la expo de MVLL vaya a Trujillo, a mi me gusto mucho, pero mas me gusto ver la casa OHiggins restaurada jeje


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Exacto, ese edificio se encuentra en la esquina de Cuzco-Abancay ... El Ministerio Pùblico. Y pues lo del "chifa" bueno tienes razòn aunque no se ... hace tiempo me pareciò ver un cartel .... ya ni estoy seguro. Salu2 Jack, Roberto y Naticx


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

El centro de Lima tiene edificios de negocios muy parecidos a los de Nueva York de los años 20s, creo que la municipalidad debería recuperar esas calles, algo similar a lo que se hace en el Centro de Arequipa, son unas verdaderas joyas arquitectónicas.


----------



## Tupac_Yupanqui (Dec 18, 2008)

*IGLESIA*



yvan789 said:


> oh....nohno: :bash:hno::nuts:
> 
> pero k falta de gusto......


Esta iglesia tiene el mismo nombre que la plazuela o sea Iglesia de La Buena Muerte, la razon por lo cual se pinta esos colores es que en la epoca colonial se pintaban de ese tono ,no solo las iglesias sino las casonas tambien, tal vez asi fue su color original .


----------



## Tupac_Yupanqui (Dec 18, 2008)

*Color de la portada*



Inkandrew9 said:


> Y pues seguì caminando hasta llegar al Arco de la Calle Capòn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tupac_Yupanqui (Dec 18, 2008)

*Edificio.*



Inkandrew9 said:


> Gracias x la visita David, JT y Vane ... y pues sigamos con mas :colgate:
> 
> Llegando a la Av. Abancay:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bonitas fotos Andres..... casi nunca he visto esos edificios del centro de Lima.... kay:


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

yvan789 said:


> oh....nohno: :bash:hno::nuts:
> 
> pero k falta de gusto......


De acuerdo contigo,,,, que mal gusto!!! a ese que ordeno a pintar esos colores hay que colgarle de cabeza, asu se paso de malgusto, que combinacion, aparte esas renovaciones de Casonas les falta un toque de vegetacion x algun lado, que falta de amor a la vegetacion, estan lindas las casonas pero como repito el toque de plantas colgantes sean flores, o arbolitos a los costados seria fenomenal,,,,,,


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Tupac Yupanqui, hace unos meses atràs fui por la Plazuela de La Buena Muerte y el color de la cùpula era azul, pero no ese horroroso azul con el cual esta pintado actualmente y muestro en la foto hno: . Ahora, pasando a lo del color de la Portada China, yo tambien lo notè cuando lo vì ese dìa, y pues te doy la razòn, ese rojo era mas vistoso, como que ahora esta algo deslucida la portada .... pero si me pongo a pensar ... creo que el color anterior a todos era en blanco y verde .... bueno ... què se puede hacer??? .... hno: ... y pues sobre lo del Ministerio Pùblico, tambien me lo contò mi papà cuando pasamos por ahi ... siempre me han gustado esos altorelieves ... aunque me faltò fotografìar uno ... serà pa la prox .

JOSE AQP, concuerdo ... hay que recuperar nuestro centro.

Christian, lo que muestro es poco ... pero ya veràs que voy a mostrar mas fotos .... Lima tiene de todo.

Lightton, pues si ... falta algo de vegetaciòn ... pero creo que actualmente en las casonas que estan olvidadas ... tener una planta, una maceta ... nose ... como que ayudarìa mas al deterioro por la humedad, si estuvieran ok ... pues fàcil ... asi como una casa que esta al frente de la esquina del Tribunal Constitucional.

Salu2 a to2


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Te pasaste Inkandrew, buenazo tu recorrido. 
Ahora entiendo el porqué de esos altorelieves (no le encontraba mucho sentido con el ministerio público). 
Creo que al centro no sólo le hace falta una limpiada de fachadas y un "brochazo colorido", si no también más áreas verdes si quedan terrenos de casonas media derrumbadas deberían hacer parquecitos, a parte de las revisiones técnicas, todo para que de alguna forma disminuya la concentración de smog en nuestro centro.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Te pasaste Inkandrew, buenazo tu recorrido.
> Ahora entiendo el porqué de esos altorelieves (no le encontraba mucho sentido con el ministerio público).
> Creo que al centro no sólo le hace falta una limpiada de fachadas y un "brochazo colorido", si no también más áreas verdes *si quedan terrenos de casonas media derrumbadas deberían hacer parquecitos*, a parte de las revisiones técnicas, todo para que de alguna forma disminuya la concentración de smog en nuestro centro.


Gracias :colgate:

Bueno eso depende ah ... por ejemplo, cerca a San Francisco, caminado para la Av. Abancay, hay un solar del que queda solo la fachada con su balcòn y pues por dentro hay absolutamente nada ... me quedè estupefacto cuando lo vì por 1ra vez, para colmo funciona como cochera .... sin duda un desperdicio de espacio, pero yo no harìa un parquesito ahi .... otro ejemplo es caminar con Conde de Superunda con direcciòn a la Abancay ... y dando unos cuantos pasos despues de pasar por el Palacio Arzobispal .... donde hay un solar bien grande donde funciona una cochera .... hno: .... los parquecitos los harìa en un solar que lo amerite, en una esquina, cerca a una avenida como la Abancay o Tacna ... por ejemplo ... recuerdo que en el thread de Andando por Lima, se pensò en un parquesito frente a La Nazarenas, ya que lo amerita .... no se ... pero claro sin deformar las calles .. de por si Lima necesita mas àreas verdes ... la cosa es ver donde es el sitio mas adecuado, en el caso de solares irrescatables (creo yo).

Salu2 Danny


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Claro, por lo menos dos o tres terrenos contiguos de esos y de preferencia en una esquina, y es increíble pero hay muchos más de esos solares en donde sólo queda la fachada (incluso hay unos que parecen guarida de fumones, como el que está entre el jirón Moquegua y Chancay cerca al cruce de Tacna con la Colmena).


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Claro, por lo menos dos o tres terrenos contiguos de esos y de preferencia en una esquina, y *es increíble pero hay muchos más de esos solares en donde sólo queda la fachada *(incluso hay unos que parecen guarida de fumones, como el que está entre el jirón Moquegua y Chancay cerca al cruce de Tacna con la Colmena).


Seee recuerdo cuando estudiaba en la CV ... por esa zona de Ica y caminaba por las calles alrededor, me daba pena el estado de las casonas que veìa. hno:


----------



## Tupac_Yupanqui (Dec 18, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Gracias :colgate:
> 
> Bueno eso depende ah ... por ejemplo, cerca a San Francisco, caminado para la Av. Abancay, hay un solar del que queda solo la fachada con su balcòn y pues por dentro hay absolutamente nada ... me quedè estupefacto cuando lo vì por 1ra vez, para colmo funciona como cochera .... sin duda un desperdicio de espacio, pero yo no harìa un parquesito ahi .... otro ejemplo es caminar con Conde de Superunda con direcciòn a la Abancay ... y dando unos cuantos pasos despues de pasar por el Palacio Arzobispal .... donde hay un solar bien grande donde funciona una cochera .... hno: .... los parquecitos los harìa en un solar que lo amerite, en una esquina, cerca a una avenida como la Abancay o Tacna ... por ejemplo ... recuerdo que en el thread de Andando por Lima, se pensò en un parquesito frente a La Nazarenas, ya que lo amerita .... no se ... pero claro sin deformar las calles .. de por si Lima necesita mas àreas verdes ... la cosa es ver donde es el sitio mas adecuado, en el caso de solares irrescatables (creo yo).
> 
> Salu2 Danny


Esa casona cerca a San Francisco y a un paso de la Av Abancay en el Jr. Ancash los dias de algun santo y feriado o algun otro domingo se transforma en una feria donde hay desde lechon hasta chicharron y cuy chactado.
Calle Conde de Superunda es hasta la plaza de armas a partir del arzobispado se llama Jr. Junin.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

nice no konocia esta parte


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mmm tienes razòn, buena idea ... pero es que tambien es parte del recorrido, osea su plus cultural ..XD. Salu2


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Para seguir con la idea ...



Inkandrew9 said:


> Detalle, Casa de Correos y Telegrafos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Continuaciòn:























































































































:cheers:​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias a todos x sus comentarios, me siento halagado ... y bueno ... seguimos :happy:

El Nacimiento de Palacio:










Estaciòn de Desamparados ... y su actual color hno: ... hasta cuando???










Parque de La Muralla - Cerro Sn Cristobal:





































Casa de la Orden Franciscana - Av. Abancay














































Cruzando el Rìo Rìmac ... parte de La Plaza de Toros de Acho:




























Una Iglesia Bajopontina, de la cual no se su nombre, con color nuevo ... no se, me parece que a todas las pequeñas iglesias las estan pintando de ese horrible color rojo colonial??? .. buehh en fin!!!



















Interior:




























Plaza y Municipio del Rìmac:





































​


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos Inkandrew.......Siempre cuando veo fotos del rimac o del centro historico me pregunto cual hubieran sido los colores de los edificios en el tiempo de la colonia.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Está horrible el nuevo color de Desamparados, no le va para nada.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Hola Andrés, ¡Feliz Año! Y con post actualizado, ¡qué bien! Me gustó mucho la exposición homenaje al Año de la Papa, buenas obras. La Casa de Osambela ya necesita una limpiada, cuando estuve en diciembre del 2005 por allá tenía la fachada reluciente, ahora la he visto polvorienta.  Qué bonito el nacimiento del Palacio, de la misma manera el detalle del balcón, y el escudo felizmente no lo han pintarajeado, así se ve perfecto, deberían despintar el de la fachada que se ve horrible. hno: Y siempre me da nostalgia ver fotos del Rímac, ya sabes, el cerro San Cristóbal, la Plaza de Acho, la municipalidad (solía haber una fuente donde están las esculturas ahora). 

Gracias por las fotos, ¡saludos!!! :cheers:


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

De nuevo genial tu recorrido histórico :yes: como siempre uno que otro edificio pintado de colores chillones, pero lo peor es el San Cristóbal.... hno: hno: sinceramente se ve bien huachafo... me quedo con el nacimiento de palacio kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Holaaaa!!!!

7edge, yo tambien me pregunto lo mismo. Roberto, que mas puedo decir??? ... comparto tu opiniòn. Danny ... si pues Sn Cristobal fue "renovado" para bien o para mal??? ... ya ni se ... hno:. Akane, ya sabes pìdeme fotos de donde gustes, y en unos dìas estarè caminando x la zona. Salu2 a to2 :colgate:


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

buenas fotos Inkandrew9, me gusto ver las pinturas en la Galeria PAncho Fierro, haber si alguien decide abrir un foro donde solo se ponga fotos sobre las expos que hacen en el Lima y el Peru, aunque a veces sea dificil tomar fotos.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Holaaaa!!!!
> 
> 7edge, yo tambien me pregunto lo mismo. Roberto, que mas puedo decir??? ... comparto tu opiniòn. Danny ... si pues Sn Cristobal fue "renovado" para bien o para mal??? ... ya ni se ... hno:. Akane, ya sabes pìdeme fotos de donde gustes, y en unos dìas estarè caminando x la zona. Salu2 a to2 :colgate:


Parece que ese cerro ahora tiene un gran montículo de basura (por el color de las casas).


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos para empezar el año. Como siempre un placer recorrer el centro, y ahora el Rímac.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola David, si pues ... El Rìmac ... pero es solo un poco lo que he mostrado, tratarè de, en futuros recorridos, mostrar cosas nuevas. Salu2 

Què les parece esa 2 fotos???


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

lindas las ultimas 2 fotos. el cielo favorece mucho  saludos!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*hola Andre, Feliz Año, muy interesantes tus fotos, las últimas dos están chéveres. Me gustaron esas esculturas delante del Municipio de Rímac.*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Iglesia de San Lorenzo en el Rímac*

Andrés : En realidad no es una iglesia "barrioaltina" sino "bajopontina",puesto que es la Iglesia de San Lorenzo en Jirón Libertad. 
Mira las fotos de Jhonatan (así era antes del actual color) :


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola de nuevo, saludos Naticx ... y pues claro, el cielo favorece mucho. Lìa, muchas gracias x los deseos, que tambien te los extiendo :colgate: , lo que dices sobre las esculturas ... pues si, la verdad son muy bonitas. Miraflorino, gracias x el dato y la correciòn, que despistado fui para escribir eso ... buehh ya esta hecha la correciòn.

Salu2 a to2 

Algunas fotos mas ... para no saturar mas el thread:

Mùsicos y Danzantes:





































​


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué bonita y pintoresca comparsa.

Lima la pluri, que la llaman.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Está horrible el nuevo color de Desamparados, no le va para nada.


Aj! Sí. Lo vi hace una semana, casi me desmayo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Qué bonita y pintoresca comparsa.
> 
> Lima la pluri, que la llaman.


Si, y pues habìa muchas personas mirando ... entre turistas y connacionales.

Markos ... a mi me diò cooosa mirar Desamparados ...en fin hno:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Si, y pues habìa muchas personas mirando ... entre turistas y connacionales.
> 
> Markos ... a mi me diò cooosa mirar Desamparados ...en fin hno:


Yo me tiré al suelo cuando vi la estación pintada de ese color jaja 
Para llorar realmente.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué bonita esta página, Andrés.  Esa zona del Parque de la Exposición es súper fotogénica, al MALI cada vez le noto más detalles, realmente es un gran edificio. Me gustaron tanto la primera como la penúltima foto del museo. Los otros edificios también son preciosos, qué envidia no poderlos fotografiarlos yo misma sino hasta una próxima visita. 

¡Saludos y gracias! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Quoteandome:



Inkandrew9 said:


> Seguimos con unas fotos mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una vez mas



Inkandrew9 said:


> Bueno unas fotos mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y lo que resta ....

Piedras




























Patitos ...










Pabellón Japonés



















A Mateo Paz Soldán









​


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Las piedras pintadas--!wow!!! Y el pabellón japonés lo vi demasiado austero; ¿no había todo un parque japonés por los alrededores???


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Qué bonita esta página, Andrés.  Esa zona del Parque de la Exposición es súper fotogénica, al MALI cada vez le noto más detalles, realmente es un gran edificio. *Me gustaron tanto la primera como la penúltima foto del museo.* Los otros edificios también son preciosos, qué envidia no poderlos fotografiarlos yo misma sino hasta una próxima visita.
> 
> ¡Saludos y gracias! :cheers:


Justo, de las fotos que tomé, son las que mas me gustaron como salieron 

Salu2 estimada Akane, a ver si cuando regresas nos damos unas vueltas por el centro :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Las piedras pintadas--!wow!!! Y el pabellón japonés lo vi demasiado austero; ¿no había todo un parque japonés por los alrededores???


Bueno, hay muchas piedras pintadas, pero ya me quedaba poca memoria en el cel, asi que le tomé fotos solo a esas 3. En los alrededores del Pabellón Japonés, en realidad son 2 ... (no se si así se llamen en realidad) hay un jardincito y una laguna artificial, de donde son las piedras, a los cuales no les tomé foto porque ya era muy tarde y las fotos se hubiesen visto mas oscuras de lo que ya se ven las últimas que he posteado.

Salu2


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos andrés, cheveres las piedras pintadas!


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Creo haberles mencionado ayer que fueramos al Parque de la Exposicion, es un lugar hermoso y relajante (como dices las parejas se ponen calentonas :lol ...tantos recuerdos en el parque japonés... tengo una gran coleccion de fotos dandole de comer a los peces cuando tenía 8 años :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

dannyhighrise said:


> Creo haberles mencionado ayer que fueramos al Parque de la Exposicion, es un lugar hermoso y relajante (como dices las parejas se ponen calentonas :lol ...tantos recuerdos en el parque japonés... tengo una gran coleccion de fotos dandole de comer a los peces cuando tenía 8 años :lol:


Pucha el tiempo se fue volando ayer, pero buehh ... serà pa la prox ... eso si ... serìa gracioso ver tus fotos dàndole de comer a los peces.

Salu2 Daniel y Jack


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

muy buenas tomas


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Otro dìa ...

Caminando hacìa La Alameda Chabuca Granda ...

Mirando hacia La Iglesia de Sta Rosa:










Colegio Sto Tomas de Aquino:










Rìo Rìmac - Pte de Piedra:










Municipio con las estatuas de su nacimiento en el balcòn ... no se si se notan ???










Saludos Darìo​


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Andrew, esas fotos de las piedras son bastante curiosas, además es notorio como estas alcanzando un buen nivel para tomar fotos, saludos.


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

por la alameda chabuca granda se ve q han sembrado varios arboles, en unos años cuando crezcan mas se vera muchisimo mejor, para arreglar mas esa zona dberian kitar ese mural wachafazo q hay en el rimac y recubrirlo con piedra


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Una presentaciòn:














































Mùsicos:










Un edificio cerca a la Plaza Mayor:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Inka que interesantes fotos, esas piedras en el Parque de la Exposición no las había visto hasta ahora*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Andrés!! me gusto la del Rio Rimac- Puente Piedra!!kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos Andres, la Alameda Chabuca Granda no me gusta mucho... cuando la visite me pareció muy fría, un diseño muy muerto...... a diferencia del parque de la Muralla que si me agrado bastante..... 

Una vez más buen thread Andres.... kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola y gracias x comentar 

Lìa, esas piedras hasta ahora han pasado un poco desapercibidas no??? ... bueno en otra ocasiòn verè si hay otras interesantes para tomarles foto.  

Jack, ahora ùltimo el Rìo Rìmac esta viniendo cargadito de agua. 

Hi Christian, has estado en Lima??? ... mmm cuando??? y verdad ... creo que hay que mejorar tanto el Parque de La Muralla y La Alameda Chabuca Granda.

Unas fotitos mas del Congreso:



















El Cerro Sn Cristobal presente:


























Salu2 a to2


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me encanta el Congreso, es un edificio hermoso, aunque la gente que trabaja adentro no sea tan bonita...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Me encanta el Congreso, es un edificio hermoso, aunque la gente que trabaja adentro no sea tan bonita...


Mmmm creo que tu comentario deberìa ir entre comillas, como toda cita textual, no??? .... recuerdo que comentaste que se lo habìas escuchado a alguien, o algo por el estilo ... por cierto ... Què tal las fotos que le tomaste al Congrezoo??? ...XD

Salu2


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Mmmm creo que tu comentario deberìa ir entre comillas, como toda cita textual, no??? .... recuerdo que comentaste que se lo habìas escuchado a alguien, o algo por el estilo ... por cierto ... Què tal las fotos que le tomaste al Congrezoo??? ...XD
> 
> Salu2


JAJAJAJA qué memoria!! Aún no abro las fotos de ese día... tengo demasiadas fotos de diferentes días... pero muy pronto las voy a estar poniendo


----------

